# Some good places to buy Cubes in Australia?



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

List some good sites to buy good quality cubes because all I have is my 3x3 with the Rubik's brand on the white side.

Erm..
Don't say eBay (Don't trust it ><)


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

umm cube 4 you
all them


----------



## janelle (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm assuming you're looking for a online website in general. I don't really know if there's any site that are based there. (But I might be wrong)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1968&highlight=online+store+list
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2651&highlight=online+store+list

Look through these. Some of them aren't open anymore though.

I'm looking on buying a cube also so I've been doing my own research. Here are so of the site I've looked at.

Cube4you.com - Of course. Heard they have good products, but the shipping is expensive for US. But I think it might be cheaping for you. Go ahead and look.
Dealextreme.com - Some of them aren't good atleast based on the reviews, but people said that the purple DIY cube is good. And it's free shipping too.
Cubefans.com - pretty much the same as cube4you, but more organized in my opinion.

There are many others. Just try the search function


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

^^

I doubt that there are any online cube shops based in Australia though


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 26, 2009)

mostly the internet... I've never heard of an Australian cube shop.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe some sites that has very fast shipping to Australia??


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, chinese shops usually deliver within a week or so.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jul 27, 2009)

c4y takes 2 weeks in aus


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 27, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> c4y takes 2 weeks in aus



C4Y takes two weeks to ship anywhere.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 27, 2009)

I've ordered lots of cubes (and other puzzles) on line and the minimum time to get to you door anywhere in Australia (where I Live) is about 13 days.

And you will have to go online for almost all of them. 

I did see one toy store stock a Rubik's Revenge (4x4) and a Rubik's Professor cube (5x5) for about $40 AUD ($32 USD) each. 

But for that price you can get a ES 4x4 for about $26 AUD and an ES 5x5 for about $29 AUD from Ebay. And they're much better too!

I did buy an official 3x3 Rubik's Cube at a department store for about $25 AUD. You can get a 3x3 lubed DIY cube for about $18 AUD on Ebay.


----------



## Tdude (Jul 29, 2009)

In www.hknowstore.com free shipping anywhere


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> c4y takes 2 weeks in aus



No, well, at least not for me. I have ordered 3 times from there and they come in about a week on average, from the date of shipment.

Do you live in Australia? What part.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jul 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > c4y takes 2 weeks in aus
> ...



adelaide, and its usually on exactly 2 weeks


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha, a SA cuber!!! Never thought I would see the day.


----------



## pappas (Jul 29, 2009)

c4y took 6 days for me so whoever said 2 weeks in aus is not entirely accurate


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Haha, a SA cuber!!! Never thought I would see the day.


Yeah me too ^^
Maybe there are a lot of speed cubers out there in uas we don't know about :confused:


----------



## [email protected]! (Jul 29, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, a SA cuber!!! Never thought I would see the day.
> ...



nope, im the only cuber i know 

well i met someone who writes down how he scrambles and reverses it, does that count?


----------



## LNZ (Jul 29, 2009)

I also live in Adelaide, SA and since July 1982. However, I was born in Melbourne, Victoria in March 1970 but moved to SA in January 1974.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 30, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I also live in Adelaide, SA and since July 1982. However, I was born in Melbourne, Victoria in March 1970 but moved to SA in January 1974.


A good way to give away your personal details =.=


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt anyone would stalk him or take his identity.

My full name, city I live in, DOB, school, sports clubs etc. are all easily available on the internet. Just search Feliks Zemdegs.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25572424-2862,00.html


----------



## kuzelnet (Jul 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > c4y takes 2 weeks in aus
> ...



I live in UK, it took 1 month for me.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw that Herald Sun story. And I was impressed alot. A pity he has to travel to NZ to get his times made official. As the article said, an Australian open cubing cntest would be nice.

And for the stats about me. The state of Victoria has over 5 million people and South Australia has about 1.6 million people too. So it is very save to mention those stats.


----------



## epride17 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you are looking for an australian cube store still you can buy from here (http://oz-cubes.com.au)
Ships from melbourne


----------



## speedcubecomau (Oct 4, 2014)

speedcube.com.au is an online only store operating from Melbourne, Australia. Getting your cubes fast is our business = we offer a $8 flat rate charge for postage (Australia Post Express Post - Next Business Day guaranteed or they will refund your postage - see terms on their site). At the moment we stock selected cubes from MoYu, DaYan, and ShengShou. Our range will slowly expand, and we will have the new release MoYu's and FangShi favorites in stock during the last week of October. We don't have any cube reviews as yet, and would appreciate if you can provide your expert opinions to guide new buyers.


----------

